# October 2010 Photo Challenge



## Vertigo (Oct 1, 2010)

The theme for October is :




*Us and Them*​ 

_It could be looking at harmony or conflict, it could be sport, commenatry on racism/ageism/sexism, even different animal species. Or indeed any other interpretation you may come with._

Please only post Photos here; there is a separate thread for discussion: 
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/529004-photo-challenge-discussion-october.html

The usual rules apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- voting begins on, or around, the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
*- all Chrons members welcome to enter*
*- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*



And just to clarify:

- the photograph _must _be one you have taken yourself (perferably one you have taken for the challenge, but posting old photos is fine as long as YOU took them)

*Best of luck!!*


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

My mum and my pup.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Oct 7, 2010)

*Affinity*







My friend Cathy and her friend Romeo.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 9, 2010)

A cute affinity!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Oct 10, 2010)

*Us or Them?*


----------



## J Riff (Oct 11, 2010)

My pal Liz remembering a time when dinosaurs ruled.


----------



## J-WO (Oct 11, 2010)

Images taken during the trouble this Saturday in Leicester


----------



## J-WO (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, got cut off there. The first picture is of riot police chasing down EDL demonstrators (who, moments before, had bravely threatened myself and a group of Sikh pensioners) the other is of Leicester people waiting semi-casually for the storm.

Actually, I'm a bit miffed with meself that I don't know how to make these pictures bigger here on the thread, its all a bit indistinct as is. I do have pictures where I got a lot closer but, due to somewhat racist placards I thought it best to leave off. SF forums are home to a better class of people...


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 11, 2010)

Us and Them? (A picture I titled Underground Literature)


----------



## Erin99 (Oct 13, 2010)

Blimey. I haven't entered a challenge for a while. Been busy! Well, I have two new kittens, as readers of the Got Cats thread will know, so I'll post these pics now, before I get distracted and not enter later this month.

They're not my best pics, but two black cats are hard to photograph, especially when they don't do much other than sleep or pose when I don't have access to my camera


----------



## Mouse (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## mosaix (Oct 15, 2010)

First entry for October. Second entry in a few days...


----------



## J Riff (Oct 20, 2010)

Taken on my table esp. for this thread. 
You decide which is us n' which are them. )


----------



## Precise Calibre (Oct 22, 2010)

I had to wait until today for the weather to be right AND for my subject matter to be in the right place at the right time in order for me to get the pictures I wanted...

*Us and Them* - Tradition and Technology


----------



## mosaix (Oct 24, 2010)

My second entry for October...


----------



## Wybren (Oct 27, 2010)

My entry for the month


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 27, 2010)

I've always liked this juxtaposition of thoughts:






And in the same vein, or lack thereof:


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 28, 2010)

Entries are now closed!​
*The rules for the voting are as follows:
*
*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge*

*Please do not vote for yourself*

*You may only cast your vote once*

*The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of October 2010 (GMT)*

*The winner will decide the challenge theme for November! *

*Good Luck Everyone!!! *

*TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:*

*October Photography Challenge - US & THEM - Poll | Polldaddy.com (poll 3997185)*​


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 1, 2010)

And with precisely a third of the votes, the winner of October's photo challenge is...

mosaix!

Congrats, mosaix. I look forward to your theme for November.


----------

